# Large Monitor Breeders.



## Monitors_R_Us (Oct 29, 2012)

Just out of of curiosity, how many breeders of the larger monitors have been successful this year etc, Lacies, Spencers, Goulds and Yellow Spotted's. It is that time of the year were all the hatchy's are starting to come up for sale, exciting.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 29, 2012)

-Andrew- on this site breeds lacies every year without fail.


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 29, 2012)

Same with crocdoc (best breeder of lacies imo) i think his hatched around june-august.


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Oct 29, 2012)

JasonL said:


> -Andrew- on this site breeds lacies every year without fail.


I have see quite a few baby lacies on the market lately, I wonder if any of them are his. I know crocdoc is the go to for lacy information but I wonder if his breeding went well this year. In the monitor picture thread his hatchys are always spectacular.

Well that answers that for me


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 29, 2012)

crocdoc mentioned that he had a handful of babies in the monitors picture thread so i think he was successful, well i dont think he is ever unsuccessful


----------



## Pilbarensis (Oct 29, 2012)

URS usually has a decent variety of large monitors, even Perenties.
A couple stores such Amazing Amazon and Reptile City have had a lot of lacies in at the moment.
If you're ever interested in smaller species though send me a pm, I know a few people.


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 29, 2012)

Also another i just thought of, Cutting edge morelia have Perenties and lacies (bells phase) aswell. Not sure if they had any success in breeding this year or not tho


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Oct 29, 2012)

Just checking a few sites now, so many young lacies for sale at the moment but none of the other real big boys ( apart from a few Mertens ).


----------



## Pilbarensis (Oct 29, 2012)

Reptile City says they say they're hopefully going to have some Spencers hatchlings this season. Also Amazing Amazon has at least one Goulds at the moment. Although I have to ask, how much experience do you have with these species? No problem with getting a spencers or even a gouldii but panoptes are really very powerful and have an insane feeding reaction - don't think I have to get into lacies. I don't want to be rude, just don't want any accidents to happen.


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Oct 29, 2012)

ScottyHerps said:


> Reptile City says they say they're hopefully going to have some Spencers hatchlings this season. Also Amazing Amazon has at least one Goulds at the moment. Although I have to ask, how much experience do you have with these species? No problem with getting a spencers or even a gouldii but panoptes are really very powerful and have an insane feeding reaction - don't think I have to get into lacies. I don't want to be rude, just don't want any accidents to happen.


 This thread isn't so much for looking to buy a monitor just out of curiosity how many will be getting around this season. I have plenty of experience with Lacies, why today alone i was changing 3 juvi's enclosures, IMO lacies are the most difficult monitor to look after ( not in terms of husbandry wise ). My next Monitor will be a Spencers Monitor for sure no doubt in my mind.


----------



## Pilbarensis (Oct 29, 2012)

Just checking, I wasn't doubting your ability. I just have respect for these animals and want to make sure that people know what they're getting into - I personally don't think I'm ready for panoptes or lacies, would definitely love to keep them though!


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Oct 29, 2012)

ScottyHerps said:


> Just checking, I wasn't doubting your ability. I just have respect for these animals and want to make sure that people know what they're getting into - I personally don't think I'm ready for panoptes or lacies, would definitely love to keep them though!


All good Scott, alot of people get into the larger monitors with little to none preparation of fore though for the future of the animal ( just a thread yesterday someone had a 40w bulb as a gouldii's heat source for instance ) just because at they time, they can handle these small impressive creatures. The jump from gouldii's, spenceri's and black head's etc to yellow's, lacies and perentie's is quite big. On topic but i would assume breeding lacies is easier then some of the other larger monitors mentioned above, just googling have found 4 different set of hatchy's available atm.


----------



## Pilbarensis (Oct 29, 2012)

Not really, there's just a higher demand for lacies.


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Oct 29, 2012)

ScottyHerps said:


> Not really, there's just a higher demand for lacies.


 Which I will never understand.


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 29, 2012)

Monitors_R_Us said:


> Which I will never understand.



Why not?, Lace monitors are one of the best monitors around and with the right amount of experience/knowledge anyone can keep them. As long as they know 100% what their getting into and have great respect for the animal. Unless i read ur post wrong then for that i apologise


----------



## Pilbarensis (Oct 29, 2012)

@ Monitors_R_Us - Too right, then again it's really a matter of opinion. If only species like scalaris and brevicauda were more popular, they make far better captives and are easier to care for. Although I do understand why people like lacies.


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Oct 29, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> Why not?, Lace monitors are one of the best monitors around and with the right amount of experience/knowledge anyone can keep them. As long as they know 100% what their getting into and have great respect for the animal. Unless i read ur post wrong then for that i apologise


Haha please do not get me wrong. Lace Monitors would be my favorite species of monitor behind the Emerald Tree Monitor and would be amazing to own my very own one day instead of just looking after multiple ones at work. I said that because I just am so surprised at how many people purchase lacies as their 1st class 2 monitor or even their 1st monitor ( not saying that it is a bad idea or cannot be done successfully ) over something just as stunning as say a Gouldii.


----------



## Pilbarensis (Oct 29, 2012)

I'd imagine one reason behind keeping them is nostalgia. Lace monitors are quite common across the east coast and I myself use to watch them when I was younger up at our farm (since then they've disappeared from the area...). People remember seeing them when hiking, at parks and national parks and those memories aren't easily forgotten by animal lovers, then they realise they can keep them...


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Oct 29, 2012)

ScottyHerps said:


> I'd imagine one reason behind keeping them is nostalgia. Lace monitors are quite common across the east coast and I myself use to watch them when I was younger up at our farm (since then they've disappeared from the area...). People remember seeing them when hiking, at parks and national parks and those memories aren't easily forgotten by animal lovers, then they realise they can keep them...


True, very true. I have very fond memories on lacies being in my area when growing up but not so much these days. I do hope though, that there are many hatchy's still to come for the other larger species.


----------



## Pilbarensis (Oct 29, 2012)

A lot of monitors have only begun to be successfully kept and breed in more recent years when compared to other lizards. Especially when it comes to the larger species, however in the next 10 or so years I'd imagine that a lot of these species will probably increase quite noticeably in captive populations.


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 29, 2012)

Monitors_R_Us said:


> Haha please do not get me wrong. Lace Monitors would be my favorite species of monitor behind the Emerald Tree Monitor and would be amazing to own my very own one day instead of just looking after multiple ones at work. I said that because I just am so surprised at how many people purchase lacies as their 1st class 2 monitor or even their 1st monitor ( not saying that it is a bad idea or cannot be done successfully ) over something just as stunning as say a Gouldii.



For that reason then i agree, i love the look of goulds monitors and their variations in pattern, also alot of other monitors, im still undecided as to what class 2 monitor (that i like) i would like to start off with, i would rather a lacie as my first class 2 monitor cause their just so amazing but im thinking of something else first that would help even further in preparing for them.

scottyherps- im very much hoping so


----------



## Pilbarensis (Oct 29, 2012)

To be honest I reckon that most (except panoptes and rosenbergs also maybe spenceri) are at good levels, I really wouldn't want sandys or lacies to increase in captive populations. People should focus on breeding the species that need more stable captive populations then species that are readily available - again though, it's the demand for these animals, people want to be able to show off with massive 1m+ long monitors and not to mention how entertaining feeding time can be (also it's good for getting better reflexes).


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Oct 29, 2012)

ScottyHerps said:


> A lot of monitors have only begun to be successfully kept and breed in more recent years when compared to other lizards. Especially when it comes to the larger species, however in the next 10 or so years I'd imagine that a lot of these species will probably increase quite noticeably in captive populations.


 That thread you started the other week was actually a very good read as i am keen on some of them monitors coming into captivity more readily.

- - - Updated - - -

I would love to see Spencers become alot more common, same with Perentie's.


----------



## Pilbarensis (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks, pity its gotten rather inactive though. I've been talking to a lot of friends in the monitor community so send me a pm if you have some questions. Personally I reckon there are quite a few people (myself included) that would love the chance to keep and breed a lot of those species. As more states get more species on their schedules, more people will breed those rare species and so their captive population will increase (come on dse, we need mitchelli down here in VIC!).

If you want a Perentie, you can get them pretty easily. You just need the resources.


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 29, 2012)

I do agree, people need to focus on those that are'nt very common to bring them up in captive populations, smaller monitors are just as good as the larger ones, i personally prefer the larger ones but by all means i would never show them off, especially where i live, doing so is just advertising them to be stolen.
I think alot of problems with keeping perenties is not many people have enough space to keep them in or enough money to maintain them.


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Oct 29, 2012)

ScottyHerps said:


> Thanks, pity its gotten rather inactive though. I've been talking to a lot of friends in the monitor community so send me a pm if you have some questions. Personally I reckon there are quite a few people (myself included) that would love the chance to keep and breed a lot of those species. As more states get more species on their schedules, more people will breed those rare species and so their captive population will increase (come on dse, we need mitchelli down here in VIC!).
> 
> If you want a Perenite, you can get them pretty easily. You just need the resources.



Might need to give it a bump up then  but unfortunately I do not have any new information. No problem, may actually send you a pm now. One day i definitely will but only once I have got my own place and can properly look after a few adult specimens. When does the new species list come out? NSW at the end of this year will be allowed to sell reptiles in pet shops so that will i guess aid in bringing more breeders to the hobby. There was a perentie for sale on URS but got quickly snapped up.


----------



## Pilbarensis (Oct 29, 2012)

Agreed Monitors_R_Us, one day I want to move up to Queensland and have my own little collection, probably not going to happen but one can dream. There were actually two perenties for sale on URS, both got sold pretty quickly. The vic licence update will come out around mid-way through next year, a list has been released though. The monitors that are going to be added to the schedule so far are V. brevicauda, scalaris and caudolineatus - I got a mate up in QLD with pellewensis so definitely getting the scalaris and maybe some brevs, depends if I have the money at the time. Would love to see some more monitors added to the list though, and as you can probably tell I really want mitchelli to be added...


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Oct 29, 2012)

ScottyHerps said:


> Agreed Monitors_R_Us, one day I want to move up to Queensland and have my own little collection, probably not going to happen but one can dream. There were actually two perenties for sale on URS, both got sold pretty quickly. The vic licence update will come out around mid-way through next year, a list has been released though. The monitors that are going to be added to the schedule so far are V. brevicauda, scalaris and caudolineatus - I got a mate up in QLD with pellewensis so definitely getting the scalaris and maybe some brevs, depends if I have the money at the time. Would love to see some more monitors added to the list though, and as you can probably tell I really want mitchelli to be added...


 Aha i could tell you wanted them added  Ahhhhh it all comes down to money and room with monitors but I know what I know i wouldn't want to keep anything else but the great Aussie monitors.


----------



## Pilbarensis (Oct 29, 2012)

You have excellent taste in reptiles. Although aussie monitors will always be number one I wouldn't mind some Diporiphora and a couple rare gecko species. Anyway back on topic, send me a pm any time. With the whole money and space thing I reckon money is the real killer, especially if you're like me and what you really want is rare odatria and small water monitors.


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 29, 2012)

Its not only the price of the monitor thats gonna be a killer, they eat alot more then most other reptiles and alot of money will be spent on just food alone, smaller monitors are cheaper to feed then the bigger ones tho, but in the end run it all adds up.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 30, 2012)

Monitors_R_Us said:


> I have see quite a few baby lacies on the market lately, I wonder if any of them are his. I know crocdoc is the go to for lacy information but I wonder if his breeding went well this year. In the monitor picture thread his hatchys are always spectacular.
> 
> Well that answers that for me



Andrew has been breeding lacies for many years (pre amnesty), every year without fail, and to date has had a 100% success rate.... As long as you have the right sexes, animals, and pit set ups, breeding lacies is pretty basic and the eggs are one of the hardiest reptile eggs , you literally cant kill them.


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 30, 2012)

Just noticed this thread. I had two clutches this past season and all of them hatched. Still have a couple of babies kicking around, mainly because I haven't had time to advertise them!


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Oct 30, 2012)

JasonL said:


> Andrew has been breeding lacies for many years (pre amnesty), every year without fail, and to date has had a 100% success rate.... As long as you have the right sexes, animals, and pit set ups, breeding lacies is pretty basic and the eggs are one of the hardiest reptile eggs , you literally cant kill them.



Thank you Jason, I always appreciate your answers on this forum.

- - - Updated - - -



crocdoc said:


> Just noticed this thread. I had two clutches this past season and all of them hatched. Still have a couple of babies kicking around, mainly because I haven't had time to advertise them!


Your the Sydney Lacey King haha, but please make more videos as I loved the ones you have already made, just out of curiosity how many adult breeders do you own and do you breed other large monitor species?


----------



## ScalyMung (Oct 30, 2012)

My female Sandie finally laid 8 good eggs around about mid night last nite.
I'll give her a few feeds before I put the male back in with her again, now for the long wait until they hatch !!!!
Just hope my 2 female Rosenburgs do the same for me in the next few weeks, no sign of any mating yet still waiting for the weather to stay a bit warmer tho.
Cheers Deano


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 31, 2012)

Monitors_R_Us said:


> ...please make more videos as I loved the ones you have already made, just out of curiosity how many adult breeders do you own and do you breed other large monitor species?



I've only got one pair of breeders. I have absolutely stacks of material for new videos, but have been busy with assorted projects and haven't had time to put anything together for a while. The one that will blow everyone away is an update to the video called 'monitor handling routine', showing how the pair (particularly the male) has been trained to raise his arm to be lifted out of the enclosure.


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Oct 31, 2012)

ScalyMung said:


> My female Sandie finally laid 8 good eggs around about mid night last nite.
> I'll give her a few feeds before I put the male back in with her again, now for the long wait until they hatch !!!!
> Just hope my 2 female Rosenburgs do the same for me in the next few weeks, no sign of any mating yet still waiting for the weather to stay a bit warmer tho.
> Cheers Deano



Do you own a trio of Rosenburgs ? Congratulations on the sandies too, very exciting.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh I thought you had a few pairs, all good. I swear you have a video already of them doing that haha, where they go to the left hand corner and raise their hand and you lift them out?


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2012)

ScalyMung said:


> My female Sandie finally laid 8 good eggs around about mid night last nite.
> I'll give her a few feeds before I put the male back in with her again, now for the long wait until they hatch !!!!
> Just hope my 2 female Rosenburgs do the same for me in the next few weeks, no sign of any mating yet still waiting for the weather to stay a bit warmer tho.
> Cheers Deano



That's awesome Dean, we'll need to chat about a juvie Gouldii!!! Catch up with you soon


----------



## ScalyMung (Oct 31, 2012)

Monitors_R_Us said:


> Do you own a trio of Rosenburgs ? Congratulations on the sandies too, very exciting.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> Yea I've got a breeding Trio of Rosenburgs from a bloke who has bred them a few times in the past so hopefully they still preform for me
> ...


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 31, 2012)

Monitors_R_Us said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Oh I thought you had a few pairs, all good. I swear you have a video already of them doing that haha, where they go to the left hand corner and raise their hand and you lift them out?



Yeh he does have a video of them doing that lol, but he's making an updated version, which i cant wait for.


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Oct 31, 2012)

ScalyMung said:


> Monitors_R_Us said:
> 
> 
> > Do you own a trio of Rosenburgs ? Congratulations on the sandies too, very exciting.
> ...


----------



## pythrulz (Oct 31, 2012)

Probably already said but theres no better or more knowledgable lacie breeder than croc doc he lives on sydneys north shore breeds every year send him a pm


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah crocdoc is good for lacies but does anyone keep and breed Yellows, Spencers. Rarely see them come up these days. Especially yellows.


----------

